# A pink Duck Tape BOMB!?



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

O YES!

So here we have the first ever Pink Duck Tape bomb almost ready to launch! Since this is the first time trying out this fabulous pink duck tape I figured I might as well make it special and use all 15 yds of it for this bomb!

Word on the street is a deserving brother is about to get hit with what is my funniest bomb ever...some people you can't hit with cigars, one must rely on laughs alone!

So here we go!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

LMAO, someone is going to get PINKED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

lol. I hope you do two bombs just so I can make the immature joke of "Two in the pink."


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

yea, but then he would have to do one bomb in brown duct tape.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

BMack said:


> lol. I hope you do two bombs just so I can make the immature joke of "Two in the pink."


Now I havent heard that in forever.. Thats just funny. Cant wait to see the pink explosion.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You guys are funny! LMAO!

This should be good


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

The Shocker !!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sunds like he might need to do 2 pink ones and a brown one rolled in poo!!ound: (sorry, had to join in on that)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If I get off my lazy ass one day this week I will go get some brown duck tape ok!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

THAT'S RIGHT YOU WILL!! :whip:

:rockon: ound:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Holy $hit! Ray, I was just at target buying some packaging and saw the different variations of duck tape. I looked at the pink one and actually wondered if you know about it, literally like one hour ago!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Holy $hit! Ray, I was just at target buying some packaging and saw the different variations of duck tape. I looked at the pink one and actually wondered if you know about it, literally like one hour ago!


"Hmmm... I wonder if Ray Knows about the PINK?"

LMAO!!! I could go all day with this!! :ban: ound:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just give me my Havana Honey before you get banned k thx <3!

@Veeral that is pretty scary LMAO!

I bought it at Target, but on SI.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Just give me my Havana Honey before you get banned k thx <3!


you have to promise i wont win it back!!! :bounce:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

They will be repackaged and renamed 

This bomb is taking shape! Tonight I will have to work on it.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to laugh if there isn't even anything in the package and they unwrapped the 45 feet of Duct Tape for nothing lol!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Could be a bunch of empty boxes within a bigger box with just one item!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Could be a bunch of empty boxes within a bigger box with just one item!


Perfect! Looking forward to this one for sure!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Perfect! Looking forward to this one for sure!


Everyone should be, except for the poor soul that has to unpack the bomb!

I wonder if I can superglue over the Duck Tape to make it even worse.....:lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Everyone should be, except for the poor soul that has to unpack the bomb!
> 
> I wonder if I can superglue over the Duck Tape to make it even worse.....:lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Guerilla glue and a putty knife! If you do that, I'll send you a 5er of something really good!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

First encapsulate in the pink stuff, then dunk it in a vat of KY jelly.....err I mean super glue. lol

Can't wait to see this one Ray!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

You should write to the company & see if they'll sponsor you. All this free advertising has to count for something...


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

szyzk said:


> You should write to the company & see if they'll sponsor you. All this free advertising has to count for something...


Dear Duct Tape Company,

I use your tape for bombs, could you please sponsor me so I can cause more carnage?

Sincerely,
The Pink Destroyer

Ya, that should go over great!!! ound:ound::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> O YES!
> 
> So here we have the first ever Pink Duck Tape bomb almost ready to launch! Since this is the first time trying out this fabulous pink duck tape I figured I might as well make it special and use all 15 yds of it for this bomb!
> 
> ...


That tape has the Breast Cancer Awareness Symbol on it. So is this a Support the Boobies Bomb??


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

lol. tape pics of *****' on the outside of the box and write "I miss you big stud" on the bottom of the address..lmao.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Dear Duct Tape Company,
> 
> I use your tape for bombs, could you please sponsor me so I can cause more carnage?
> 
> ...


Haha indeed. I have wondered if USPS would freak at our non chalant use of the word bomb. "Whats in here? Oh, its just a bomb" AAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

5 boxes complete, 1 more mini one to go!

Booooooooooooooooom!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> 5 boxes complete, 1 more mini one to go!
> 
> Booooooooooooooooom!


Jeez! So is this one bomb or multi bombs?!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

One LOL bomb coming up!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Haha indeed. I have wondered if USPS would freak at our non chalant use of the word bomb. "Whats in here? Oh, its just a bomb" AAAAHHHHHHHHH


I have had that same thought walking into the PO many times!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

This thread sure took off in an iffy direction after my comment. 

Get em Ray!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Holy $hit! Ray, I was just at target buying some packaging and saw the different variations of duck tape. I looked at the pink one and actually wondered if you know about it, literally like one hour ago!


you all are thinking a like! that is scary stuff...


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> 5 boxes complete, 1 more mini one to go!
> 
> Booooooooooooooooom!


:shock: A cluster Boobie Bomb???

Wow and my 250th post.... seems like only yesterday I joined the site.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Boobies, laughs and maybe a cigar....who knows!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

By the way the 6th box is for the mailing address, I have no idea who is getting it yet muahaha!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> :shock: A cluster Boobie Bomb???
> 
> Wow and my 250th post.... seems like only yesterday I joined the site.


Ray hits 250 in an hour. I heard next week he'll be having a contest for his 5000th post.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Ray hits 250 in an hour. I heard next week he'll be having a contest for his 5000th post.


Ewwww what will he make people smoke for that???? I thought about joining that contest but when you smoke 1 a week I was afraid smoke that many dog rockets would scare me off from smoking altogether.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

5k you get me wrapped in a box roooofl!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Stick this on the box too....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This bomb looks too funny already, I hope the person who gets it has a sense of humor lol!

Pink on the top sounds like a good idea  time to get printing!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Pink on the top sounds like a good idea
> 
> 
> > Always a good idea! Less strain on my back muscles.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Did I say 6 boxes?

Ooops I meant 7, all taped up and ready to go....looks like we are launching on Friday....but where is it going? I don't know...


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is setting crazy!!! op2:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ray is the goal to have the poor soul so wrapped in pink Boobie duck tape that he cant smoke the cigars?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Josh who said there were cigars in any of the packages LOL?

This is an absolute monstrosity of a bomb that is why I am having trouble picking my target...I need to find someone who would laugh at having to unravel 45ft of Pink Duck tape just to find Misc crap in all the boxes.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Josh who said there were cigars in any of the packages LOL?
> 
> This is an absolute monstrosity of a bomb that is why I am having trouble picking my target...I need to find someone who would laugh at having to unravel 45ft of Pink Duck tape just to find Misc crap in all the boxes.


45ft wow that is alot of pink Boobie tape. Or is it 45ft of pink Boobie trap tape??? It sounds evil I like it. Carry on.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will post a picture tomorrow before I launch on Friday, the PO is going to look at me very weird on this one.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Josh who said there were cigars in any of the packages LOL?
> 
> This is an absolute monstrosity of a bomb that is why I am having trouble picking my target...I need to find someone who would laugh at having to unravel 45ft of Pink Duck tape just to find Misc crap in all the boxes.


Well, since the them is pink, maybe try writing the address in lipstick. Not sure if it will stay or not. Either way, this is going to be very entertaining!op2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I can do nail polish but lipstick would not work too well.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Josh who said there were cigars in any of the packages LOL?
> 
> This is an absolute monstrosity of a bomb that is why I am having trouble picking my target...I need to find someone who would laugh at having to unravel 45ft of Pink Duck tape just to find Misc crap in all the boxes.


You are my FREAKING HERO right now! lol.
I did something like that for my Dad for christmas one year. Got a huge box, put some bricks in it, and it was just a little guitar tuner! lol. I use crumpled up newspaper and duck tape for my best friends Christmas presents as well! This is so freaking epic! A pack of gum after all of those boxes would make it even funnier! lol :rofl:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

You can always tell them at the PO that's its for Brest Cancer--!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> You can always tell them at the PO that's its for Brest Cancer--!


Excellent idea!

I can make the breast cancer symbol with the tape on the top box!

:bounce:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

this is freakin hilarious, i wanna see the delivery guys face when he finds this in his truck for delivery,

can you say WTF? haha! 

you should put a camera in it with a batt. life long enough to last til it arrives at its destination, and have it streaming on line so we can all see the victims face, lol!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

This will just be awesome to watch the outcome of. hope the recipient can take video of the unravellings


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If not video I would love some pictures.....it's almost decision time!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I like brownies.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That's nice Bon Jovi.......I hear 7-11 has some.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Listen Panda fondler.....wait who's Bon Jovi? (LOL, JK)


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

This is going to be awesome... and delightfully aggravating to the person that is trying to open the box! LOL.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

ok where is the pic? i want to see this ball of crazy!


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

HaHa I can not wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Uhhhhh this bomb is going to be delayed....I sought of ran out of Duck Tape


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Lololololol!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The mailing label is on top, no tape, no address as of yet....I need another roll.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Haha that's awesome! You could spot that thing coming a mile away!


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Uhhhhh this bomb is going to be delayed....I sought of ran out of Duck Tape


ha ha ha ha ha. Now that's epic.:rofl:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lol that is funny but I was expecting worse. I was sort of thought it would be all pink!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Josh I was expecting and planning worse, never in a million years did I think I would run out of tape LOL!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

You need more tape. Go big, or go home, Ray!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha, that is so amazing! lol. It is freking epic that you are somehow unfinished. lol


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Josh I was expecting and planning worse, never in a million years did I think I would run out of tape LOL!


Ray just remember this is "Save the Boobies" tape so how could you skimp. I mean dont you like Boobies?

lol

I am sure you do!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Animal said:


> You need more tape. Go big, or go home, Ray!


We shall see what I can do, I may just use good ole silver duck tape to finish attaching them and get it out.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

just hope you dont get one of the usps people who actually follow the rule that you cannot ship a box with duct tape on it..

maybe the pink will make them think its fancy packing tape?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Paul I have mailed about 20+ boxes all Duck Taped up so far, no issues 

They love me at the Post Office haha!

And just one note, each box has something on top so I had to limit the tape so I did not cover it LOL.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> We shall see what I can do, I may just use good ole silver duck tape to finish attaching them and get it out.


Wait...WHAT???:hmm::hmm:

You are going to tape all those boxes together and ship it as one HUGE package??:der::der:

Ray Ray can this be?????????????


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

O yea this is one package...I have come to the realization though I may need to find one huge box to put it in and then mail it.

What have I done...


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> O yea this is one package...I have come to the realization though I may need to find one huge box to put it in and then mail it.
> 
> What have I done...


Lost your mind maybe? Its gonna be cool to see the carnage though.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> O yea this is one package...I have come to the realization though I may need to find one huge box to put it in and then mail it.
> 
> What have I done...


Bigger box ??? More Tape???


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

:rofl:LOL>>>>HAHAHHAHA.............This is ABSURD!!!! 




...OF COURSE I LOVE IT!!!!!:banana::banana::banana::cheer2:

GO CRAZY BUDDY!!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah if you ship those seperately its gonna be like $50, if you but it in a big box itll only be about half that.. haha..

you should put a pink bow on each one.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well I worked up an alternate solution I really want this to hit Monday...not as extravagant as more pink tape but it works...seriously unpacking it right now is going to be a bitch,


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

lol take a pic of it unpacked (at least of the box carnage if the contents are secret)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Uhhhhh this bomb is going to be delayed....I sought of ran out of Duck Tape


Zogg from the previous page LOL :cheer2:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ray I think it gets funnier each time I look at the picture. Almost wish we could bribe the postman to take a picture of this guys face.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

ROFL!!!!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

What is going on here ???? lol


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Rock31 said:


> *O yea this is one package..*.I have come to the realization though I may need to find one huge box to put it in and then mail it.
> 
> What have I done...


*Not questioning your math skills Ray but it looks like more than one box----LOL----One box --can anyone say Devastating????*


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha, the pink taping backfired a tad now that you have to repack, huh? lol. I can't wait to see who the target is, it's got to be the most macho, non-pink wearing guy on here... lol.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

No good plan comes without problems 

I will get something worked up and take care of it!

Either way whoever gets it is going to have one hell of a time opening it!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Well, we know he didn't mail it out........* Pics to follow.....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Operation scare the shit out of the neighbors was a big success!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great job Ray!!!:clap2:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/285851-rock-layeth-smackdown-batista.html

Click on the damn link.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*ROLMAO Ray-*--WTG brother! I can see V trying to explain this too his neighbors---*PRICELESS!*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Paul it was so awkward doing this with the neighbor staring at me LMAO...to make it even worse I stopped at the corner just to see if he came out when the bag went thud LOL.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Rock31 said:


> Paul it was so awkward doing this with the neighbor staring at me LMAO...to make it even worse I stopped at the corner just to see if he came out when the bag went thud LOL.


I can only imagine--poor neighbor probably was ready to dial 911---


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

It would have been even more awkward if you would have chucked it out of your car window without stopping.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO Chad, it was one of those big contractor bags, definitely would have wound up hitting myself in the face if I tried that.

It was a success and a nice way to spend my lunch break haha!


----------

